# Drop sets for growth?



## zROgravity (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been doing drop sets for around a year now but I haven't gained very much. My drop sets look like this. Just for example I'll do inclined bench dumbbell curls. I'll find my max at the beginning of the month and calculate 75% 60% and 50% of that max. I do a 3 rep max. My max is 25. So I'll do 20-15-10 doing reps until fail at each. Then after the whole workout I'll come back around to each and do a burnout set at 60%. I want to get bigger.. What do y'all suggest to maximize size in the gym? I already hit the diet forum and got some insight for outside the gym.


----------



## DF (Oct 3, 2014)

zROgravity said:


> I've been doing drop sets for around a year now but I haven't gained very much. My drop sets look like this. Just for example I'll do inclined bench dumbbell curls. I'll find my max at the beginning of the month and calculate 75% 60% and 50% of that max. I do a 3 rep max. My max is 25. So I'll do 20-15-10 doing reps until fail at each. Then after the whole workout I'll come back around to each and do a burnout set at 60%. I want to get bigger.. What do y'all suggest to maximize size in the gym? I already hit the diet forum and got some insight for outside the gym.



You gotta lift heavy to grow.  Drop sets a find to burn the muscle but I find it does more shaping than anything.  Heavy lifts for main body parts... Chest, back & legs.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 3, 2014)

You wanna grow u gotta go heavy and alot of reps. And most of all eat more. Whatever you are eating now eat more than that.


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 3, 2014)

Drop sets are great and very effective,  although I believe you are doing them wrong.
Like everyone said,  you want to grow your have to lift heavy. Find your weight where you can't get more than 10-12 reps depending on the body part. Second set increase weight maybe get 8 reps. 3rd set increase weight again get 6 reps etc. Etc.. 5th set will be your drop stay at  your Max but break down the weight on the bar into smaller increments so you can strip off weight immediately after each set with only enough time after the set to strip of the weight,  best if you have a partner that can strip it for you but if not do it yourself quickly, no rest. Get as many reps a possible with each drop in weight, Triple drops are usually enough but you can go to 4 or 5 drops in weight if you want. Only do your drop set on your last set after lifting heavy on your first four sets.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 3, 2014)

Drop sets are not the answer to "getting bigger" bigger weight is the answer to getting bigger. Drop sets come into play for defining and shaking things up as muscles become adapted to the same old routine.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2014)

x2 what Jax said.


----------



## Get Some (Oct 3, 2014)

supersets for the win! I like supersetting 2 opposing muscles one after the other so you can't "cheat"... barbell curls followed by weighted dips, feel the burn!


----------



## snake (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe one drop set to empty the tank but the real work should be done before that. Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## Bassman101 (Oct 5, 2014)

I had good gains using drop sets but I made sure to lift heavy with it example is like do super drop do a barbell curl 3 sets of 8 then go straight to drop set such as a cable curl first set 4 to 6 reps heavy then drop and do 6 to 8reps do 4 or 5 sets dropping weight each time and make sure you eating more you will grow


----------



## shenky (Oct 5, 2014)

I think all this heavy talk is slightly true, but what's important is that you're consistently tearing muscle and recovering with sleep and food. For the sake of hypertrophy, drop sets would be doing the same thig as liftig heavy in so long as your pushing yourself. 

Drop sets is essentially the same thing as liftijg heavy and having a spot to help you with the last few reps


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 5, 2014)

Everyone already nailed this one - lift heavy, then you preform drop set(s)

I like Jax approach - no rest lots of drop sets - but there are plenty of ways to incorporate drop sets all of which are preceded by heavy sets

e.g. my last deadlift session I did triples working up to 90% of my max - then pulled 3-4 singles at that weight - then immediately stripped the weight to 135 and did 1 drop set to failure, 1min rest, another set to failure


----------



## mevenick (Oct 6, 2014)

Your question raises a lot of other questions.... how often are you training biceps? How many sets are you doing for your biceps? How many different exercises are you rotating for your biceps?  Some basic information without knowing these answers are.....mix up your exercises.  Your body will adapt to the same weights/exercises/routines.  Biceps are not a large muscle group and don't need 12 sets to work them efficiently. If you are training hard, you'd just be grossly overtraining.  I'd also recommend mixing up your reps....drop the weight some days and then some days crank up the weight and drop the reps.  On the heavier days, take a little more rest between sets so you can continue with another heavy set. Hope this helps you.


----------



## shenky (Oct 6, 2014)

is that you in your avi, bro? Your quads are huge!


----------



## zROgravity (Oct 6, 2014)

Lift heavy before drop, I was definitely doing these wrong. I really appreciate all the feedback and will be implementing it today.


----------



## deejeff442 (Oct 15, 2014)

I never do drop sets.i believe if you have energy to do drop sets then you didnt go heavy enough in the first place.i do take advantage of the negative.i will for example when doing curls do the curl in a fast motion then at peak contraction lower slow.negatives are just as important as the contraction


----------

